# Dolomedes tenebrosus question



## Merfolk (Oct 28, 2006)

I caught one this summer in Québec, and it grew a lot, molting three times in my care, yet not close to the size of the monster ones I spotted on the very same dock I caught it on.

But now, it just keeps eating but no molt...the butt inflates, normaly my other spiders quit eating and go premolt when they are fat enough.

I wonder, since this specie goes through winter, is it necessary to put it in a cold place for a time, to make it "hivernate"?

  I know a few here keep Dolomedes in captivity. Does anyone been able to keep it a long time at constant room temperature. What is the max lifespan in captivity? 

Thanks in advance for the shared wisdom!!!


----------



## Sof (Oct 29, 2006)

I've been keeping mine since summer (late June) too. Shes gotten pretty big, but shes is at the same stage as yours, she eats, but doesn't molt as fast. I've been keeping mine between 22 - 24°c. I think I've read that females can live 2 - 3 years, but considering they hibernate in the wild that probably prolongs its life span.


----------



## Taceas (Nov 1, 2006)

I've had mine since May, and they seem to fatten up and lay a sac. I haven't noticed them to induce a molt after fattening up at all.

All of mine molted shortly after being captured, so that pretty much threw the being fertilized theory out of the water if they're indeed like Tarantulas. 

I hadn't planned on hibernating mine at all, but I have noticed with the shortened days they aren't wanting to feed as aggressively as before. They'll attack the roaches and leave them alone, not feeding. They also don't move around as much as before, so maybe they are slowing down for winter.

I was thinking of putting them in the basement where I currently have my corn snakes brumating. It's around 50* F down there and perfectly dark, so that might work. 

As for lifespan, I have no clue. My oldest one passed away last month after giving me 3 sacs of duds. She just never regained her strength and withered away, even while eating. There is a huge wild one in our shed in the woods, that I can count molts (if its the same spider). We bought the house 2 years ago and what I assume to be the same spider is still in the windowsill of the shed. 

But like you, I've seen wild ones that are considerably larger, veritable monsters...compared to my captive ones. Don't know what could account for the difference.


----------



## Hokey (Oct 5, 2017)

I recently caught a Dark Fishing Spider and have it in one of my 10 gallons with a nice set up. I noticed she's current making an egg sac on the edge of one of the rocks. Does this mean she definitely is pregnant? Or is she just preparing for a potential mate? Sorry if I shouldn't be posting this as a reply but this is all I really found on the matter. She's eating like a champ and otherwise healthy as far as I can see. I've had a few rose hairs but I've never seen any of them start to prepare an egg sac. I have a few pretty good quality videos if that helps. Any feedback would be appreciated, I'd like to do everything I can to keep this 8 legged friend happy.


----------



## Ungoliant (Oct 6, 2017)

Hokey said:


> I noticed she's current making an egg sac on the edge of one of the rocks. Does this mean she definitely is pregnant? Or is she just preparing for a potential mate?


If she is making a sac, she is laying eggs. If you caught her as an adult, she could very well be gravid. Otherwise, it's a dud sac.


----------

